# Black Audi rings front grill...



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

is there Black Audi rings for the front grill?? if not can i paint my silver rings black>any advice on how to go about this?? 


















_Modified by conman4287 at 4:13 PM 6-2-2007_


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Black Audi rings front grill... (conman4287)*

^^mine (2nd pic) are painted.....


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

Dont paint.. Might chip pretty easily..
I recommend going to Home Depot, Lowes or something like that and picking up PLASTI-DIP in a spray can.
Just sand down the rings lightly and clean them (I used a towel and alcohol and just wiped them down quickly)
Then sprayaway with the plastidip, it leaves a rubberized finish and less chances of rock chips.
I love mine>>


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

did you just take the rings off??how do get them off the grill?? my grill is a little faded, it might look better toi just do the whole thing,do you know how to take the grill out???


----------



## alexstein (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (conman4287)*

If you want to repaint the whole grille you have to remove the front fascia and release all the little hooks and tabs. It's a bit off a pita to get the grill out without breaking the tabs. 
Same with the rings those are held in place by hooks and tabs as well. If front fascia is removed you will see them on the backside. 
Take your time while doing this.


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (alexstein)*

is there ant good writeups on how to remove the grill/rings??by front facia you mean the whole front bumper???


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (conman4287)*

font bumper has to come off to remove the grill....
rings are held on by clips that can be popped of carefully with a very small/thin flathead....sometimes can also be pulled off by hand or with a credit card or plastic card. etc....


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

I thought my grill was faded too... It looks like it, but when I removed the rings (Like he said ^, with a thin flat head slowwwly pulling them out. Very easily too it was kinda tricky)
I then painted mine and put them back on the next day and they matched perfectly..


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (marksk1)*

so to remove just the rings use a small flat head and undo some tabs????or...


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (conman4287)*

also try waxing your grill... mine looked super faded but i just buffed it out with some carnuba wax and it looked like new


----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

i just painted mine the other day that plastidrip stuff works great but how do i get the quattro off the grill


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (mk3 jetta96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3 jetta96* »_i just painted mine the other day that plastidrip stuff works great but how do i get the quattro off the grill

It's held on by a clip. I just used a flat screwdriver to pop mine off.


----------

